

Youtube in High Quality (see actual video) - wave
http://www.youtube.com/blog?entry=ponKL3LTyr0

======
ivankirigin
This is a sign of slipping standards. Why isn't high quality the default?

Why doesn't YouTube allow for arbitrary size video hosting? It seems like it
would be an excellent business. It could be modeled on a pay-as-you-use system
like Amazon Web Services.

Take, for example, a typical screencast. Not only do I want h264 encoding, but
I'd like the video to be around 1200x800. That is so much higher resolution
than YouTube can offer right now.

~~~
adduc
High Quality isn't the default because if overnight YouTube made the switch
their servers would be hammered and most likely go down the following day at
multiple times.

Google's probably going to gradually add the feature, until they feel they
have enough server power on YouTube to handle the traffic.

------
Hexstream
I don't see how this is very newsworthy (in the HN context) or likely to spawn
an interesting discussion.

